# Visittenkarte funtzt net



## BigBigBoss (26. Januar 2007)

Hi liebe Comus,

habe das prob das meine Visittenkarte wenn ich drauf klicke nicht zur charinfo führt sondern nur ein kleines Bild von der Karte selbst sich öffnet. 

Ist das wegen der Überlastung deaktiviert oder is das Prob woanderst zu suchen?

Thx schon mal


----------



## Roran (26. Januar 2007)

BigBigBoss schrieb:


> Hi liebe Comus,
> 
> habe das prob das meine Visittenkarte wenn ich drauf klicke nicht zur charinfo führt sondern nur ein kleines Bild von der Karte selbst sich öffnet.
> 
> ...


Also wenn ich auf Deine Visitenkarte klicke komme ich auf den Char http://www.buffed.de/?c=671601


----------



## BigBigBoss (26. Januar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Also wenn ich auf Deine Visitenkarte klicke komme ich auf den Char http://www.buffed.de/?c=671601




Jo bei euch hier auf der Seite ja, in anderen Foren nicht. BBC-Code ist aber aktiv bei der Signatur, das hab ich nachgeschaut schon.


----------



## Roran (26. Januar 2007)

BigBigBoss schrieb:


> Jo bei euch hier auf der Seite ja, in anderen Foren nicht. BBC-Code ist aber aktiv bei der Signatur, das hab ich nachgeschaut schon.


Hättest Du die Information nicht schon eher geben können ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ist das Problem klar.
denn dann haben diese Foren wohl den BBCode Deaktiviert und deswegen geht das nicht.
Wende Dich an den Admin des Forums und frag Ihn mal ob der BBCode Deaktiviert ist.

Wenn der " Ja " sagt, dann weißte woran es liegt.


----------



## Erpur (26. Januar 2007)

habe da auch ein prob nach berufwechsel zeig er immernoch den alten an lvl und ausrüstung aktualisiert er 
nur den beruf nicht =/


----------



## Roran (26. Januar 2007)

Erpur schrieb:


> habe da auch ein prob nach berufwechsel zeig er immernoch den alten an lvl und ausrüstung aktualisiert er
> nur den beruf nicht =/


Das mit Deinem Beruf ist im Moment noch leider so,
daran wird gearbeitet,
das BLASCProfiler das selber merkt,
das sich der Beruf geändert hat.

Wenn es Dich zu sehr stört schick eine PN an B3N oder Crowley hier im Forum,
dann kümmern die sich darum.

Sonst bleibt nur zu warten,
das sich das ändert und eine Lösung gefunden wird.


----------



## BigBigBoss (26. Januar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Hättest Du die Information nicht schon eher geben können ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der BB-Code ist aktiviert, hab das auch mim admin besprochen und er sagt es ist aktiv, man sieht ja auch die karte, nur wenns eben anklickst kommt ein fenster mit der karte und nicht der link zu euch wo man den char einsehen kann.


----------



## TaZz (26. Januar 2007)

Dann verlinke das Bild doch manuell mit deinem Char. Das heißt setze das Bild per BB-Code in deine Signatur und verlinke dann das Bild mit der Seite von deinem Char. Ist zwar umständlich aber es funzt....verstehst was ich meine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBigBoss (27. Januar 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Dann verlinke das Bild doch manuell mit deinem Char. Das heißt setze das Bild per BB-Code in deine Signatur und verlinke dann das Bild mit der Seite von deinem Char. Ist zwar umständlich aber es funzt....verstehst was ich meine?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo verstehen schon, nur die Ausführung is nicht ganz klar, welchen quellcode muß ich da noch einsetzen das dies funtzt, bin da net so fit drauf mit der html-sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

